# Snow Goose good to eat or not ?



## Monte Brent (Feb 18, 2003)

*Snow Goose good to eat?*​
Yes1285.71%no214.29%


----------



## Monte Brent (Feb 18, 2003)

we all hear aboout sky carp sky rat's i would like to know how everybody else cooks these birds.  [/b]


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Bread it, smother frying pan with oil, butter, little flour to darken, salt, pepper, lots of onions, garlic, paprika, thyme, poultry seasoning, basil, bam....bamm....bamm...another notch!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Cut into 1" strips, marinate in wild plum jelly and brandy, wrap goose strip, stripped bell peppers, and green onion with 1/2 strip bacon, cook over HOT coals on the grill.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Make it into jerky or take it to the local meat market and have them make it into summer sausage if you are looking for a change.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pick them...stuff them full of Stove Top and bake whole.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Skin them, lay bacon strips across the breast and bake them on a pan full of sauerkraut.................the best way to eat Sky Carp.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think they taste better in the spring after feeding on grains for months than in the fall right off the tundra. In the spring I think they're pretty comparable to a honker and will save a few to pluck and roast. In the fall, it's all about the marinade!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Muskat...a youngster that actually likes sauerkraut?You and I would get along just fine. 
I even like it right out of the jar...then drink the juice and dream in technicolor.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I love the stuff. My parents make it once a year, a 20 gallon crock full of sauerkraut, and the best is eating it right from the crock about 2 days before they 'can' it.

I dont know about drinking the juice though, sounds a little on the loopy side.  :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Only in my younger days when I had a few to many.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Who doesn't like 'kraut!? A brat just isn't a brat unless it's buried in it. I've never tried it with goose...something I'll have to remedy this spring!


----------

